# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Weird pressure in right side of head

## Jdgate

So last week I started to get this weird pressure in my head. It's on the right side in one spot toward the back of my head. It comes and goes. It's been constantly the passed two days and now getting tingles. 

I am dizzy and nauseous too and sometimes get chills.

I was diagnosed with a sinus infection, double ear infection, and throat infection on Thursday. Taking a z-pack and steroids for it. I didn't mention the head pressure to the doctor but I did to the nurse and she brushed it off.

I'm not worried it's something more dangerous like a tumor or something.

----------


## Otherside

Late reply to this, but I've had quite a few ear infections/sinus infections over the years. Can sometimes feel like - as you described it - pressure in your head. If it doesn't go away though with the other stuff, I'd maybe go back. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------

